# Streamer Eating Tiger Muskie



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Fished St Clair yesterday. The wind kept picking up as the day wore on. We decided to hit a windswept shore. As we came around a point where the water was eddying my buddy Jon picked up this tiger on 8" of rattling streamer ugliness. I have caught a number of tigers out there over the years, but this is the first I recall seeing taken on a fly.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

nice! btw, i think i saw you at lazybones (guy with a white ranger) a few weeks ago. if i saw ya earlier I would have stopped by (always up for some bbq).

awesome fish! bet it was a scream on the long pole!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nice Fish! 

Way to Go!!!! Rattlin' Ugly, again....

Never hear the end of it...LOL Schmidt bite, my foot


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Very cool!!!


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

THAT'S MY BOY! Congratulations Jon, whatta' beautiful fish!!!!----despite the "Schmidt Bite" conditions


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Schmidt Bite this!!!!:evilsmile:lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

:SHOCKED:  :lol:


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

NOW NOW NOW----Don't get your crotchless panties in a bunch----at least you got Jon to go fishing with ya', I tried to get him to go for the whole previous week:lol::sad:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You know he won't get on a boat with hardware on it, he considers it sacrilege. 
Of course, if I could lay out 100+ feet of line in a 20 mph wind I might share his view...:SHOCKED:


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Nice Muskie!!! Must have put up quite a fight.
Jim


----------

